# 9/11 facts to discuss....



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Let's discuss some of the facts in this brief outline......I am considering putting together a complete outling from start to finish of a possibility that has evidence to back it....which would actually make it a probability...but for now let's discuss some of these facts in the smaller version of my outline...

A pre-planned setting of controlled demolition is far simpler than you think. 

The World Trade Centers underwent many months of construction renovations on the elevators and in and around the elevator shafts up to the day of 9/11

The elevator shafts are in and around all the vertical support columns

The World Trade Centers even underwent many months of construction renovations on the vertical support columns up to the day of 9/11

The company that did the construction renovations on the World Trade Centers has worked hand and hand with Controlled Demolitions Inc 

It even states on the Controlled Demolitions Inc website they do classified controlled demolitions for the U.S. government Defense Dept on sensitive projects both internationally and domestically

Controlled Demolitions Inc helped with the cleanup at ground zero as did the company that did the many months of construction renovations

The company who did the many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11 had its CEO appointed by then Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows

The weekend before the trade centers were destroyed there were complete power downs in the buildings and security was completely off.

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Centers also

There were Israeli Mossad arrested and on the News during the 9/11 time frame near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives and held in jail for months until word came from the top of the pyramid scheme to deport them

Some of the Israeli Mossad arrested near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives were proven to be active in the Israeli Military and explosive experts

Again...the company that did many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11...not to mention the complete power downs and security loss the weekend before 9/11....Israeli Mossad Military explosive experts in and around the World Trade Centers....The CEO of the construction company doing renovations on the support columns getting appointed by Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows.......starts to paint a picture how easy it would be to pull it off.

Not to mention...

it was proven the Israeli Mossad were in the U.S and among the terrorists that got on the planes....did they lure the willing terrorists on the planes to frame them? 

It was slipped into the news only a couple months before 9/11 that a Boeing plane was remote operated successfully flying it and landing it without a pilot....did they remote fly the planes into the World Trade Centers to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?....after the willing terrorists (proven to have active Israeli Mossad among them) were lured onto the planes to frame?

There was a command bunker built on the 23rd floor of World Trade Center 7 to "fight terrorism".

This floor had millions spent on it reinforcing the floors walls, windows etc basically making it a treefort within sight of the Twin Towers.

Was this floor the cockpit for remote operating the planes on 9/11?
Was this floor used to visually see the exact impact points on the Twin Towers to set the sequence for the wireless explosives?

Note: The Pentagon too was undergoing construction renovations in the area that was affected on 9/11. The Pentagon just happened to get hit in the only area of the building that was undergoing a construction renovation to reinforce it's walls for a possible attack.

For those who make the arguement of hearing explosives....

Take your muffler off your car and listen to how loud it is.

The vertical support columns were all in the center core of the buildings with a muffler around them....


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Let's discuss some of the facts in this brief outline......I am considering putting together a complete outling from start to finish of a possibility that has evidence to back it....which would actually make it a probability...but for now let's discuss some of these facts in the smaller version of my outline...
> 
> A pre-planned setting of controlled demolition is far simpler than you think.
> 
> ...



Are you going to provide sources for any of these claims or do we just assume you are telling the truth?

Just pick one.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Let's discuss some of the facts in this brief outline......I am considering putting together a complete outling from start to finish of a possibility that has evidence to back it....which would actually make it a probability...but for now let's discuss some of these facts in the smaller version of my outline...
> ...



I would not post these if it could not be verified beyond any reasonable doubt. I truly do try to stick to verifiable facts and do admit when I'm wrong. These are all verifiable and many of which were even on mainstream News footage

By the way....here are some more verifiable 9/11 facts...

The white house staff began taking Cipro, an anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....

1 week after 9/11 we had an anthrax attack....

Soon after it began to be released to the media the anthrax had a component in it which would prove it had to of come from Iraq....

The anthrax attack one week after 9/11 would have been a link from the terrorists to "mobile weapons labs" in Iraq....

A U.S. scientist then proved the anthrax was a weaponized strain that came from a military base right here in the U.S....

A U.S. scientist then "commit suicide"....

Again.....interesting fact how the white house staff began taking Cipro, the anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....which also was about a month before the anthrax attack....


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> I would not post these if it could not be verified beyond any reasonable doubt. I truly do try to stick to verifiable facts and do admit when I'm wrong. These are all verifiable and many of which were even on mainstream News footage



Bullshit.  I've never seen you admit when you're wrong and you've been proven wrong time and time again.  Some of what you claim is true.  Most is utter bullshit. 

So get to posting links, liar!


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > I would not post these if it could not be verified beyond any reasonable doubt. I truly do try to stick to verifiable facts and do admit when I'm wrong. These are all verifiable and many of which were even on mainstream News footage
> ...



You are a one track mind (mission)

I have retracted statements many times during my days of research, posting, verifying to be true or false....

Yes there is some false information about 9/11 on the net....a lot of it.

Yes I did post it in the past without fully verifying....and admitted and apologized when I was wrong and adjusted to make even better attempts not to post any false information

Because the net is filled with all kinds of weird theories and false information it makes it a daunting task to filter through all the bs that creates a smokescreen around the core, verifiable facts....


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Really?

Ok then. Let's take your first quote.



creativedreams said:


> A pre-planned setting of controlled demolition is far simpler than you think.



Please post a link that shows how this is simpler than I THINK. I'd like to see this VERIFIABLE fact.

Then, let's take this a step further. Since you are claiming it's easy, can you show me proof that shows this in this scenario? Like which column you would have to set charges to? According to you guys, EVERY column has to be removed because the TWIN TOWERS fell at free fall speed. 

According to my math that's 47 core columns X 110 floors for a total of 5170 placed charges. Next, how did they reach each column to set the charges in place? 

Let's see your "facts" concerning this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 5, 2011)

you should have sent this by pm to the truthers.shills such as Gam and Parrot have no interest in facts.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Please post a link that shows how this is simpler than I THINK. I'd like to see this VERIFIABLE fact.



OK, so you think it is far harder than I think....sorry you have to focus on this and not the facts....



Gamolon said:


> Then, let's take this a step further. Since you are claiming it's easy, can you show me proof that shows this in this scenario? Like which column you would have to set charges to? According to you guys, EVERY column has to be removed because the TWIN TOWERS fell at free fall speed.
> 
> According to my math that's 47 core columns X 110 floors for a total of 5170 placed charges. Next, how did they reach each column to set the charges in place?
> 
> Let's see your "facts" concerning this.



Wasn't there so I don't know exactly what type of technology was used....fact of the matter is the Buildings did fall where their top floors hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would if dropped right beside it.....even though it had to go straight down through all its *vertical* support columns


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Please post a link that shows how this is simpler than I THINK. I'd like to see this VERIFIABLE fact.
> ...



So almost is not AT free fall meaning there WAS resistance meaning no explosives? Got it.

And you say the top floors fell THROUGH the vertical supports?

How is this possible when the floors were supported on the OUTSIDE of core columns and on the inside of the perimeter columns?

Are you suggesting that the core columns where BELOW the floors?


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Wasn't there so I don't know exactly...



Whoa whoa. 

You just stated above that all your "facts" were verifiable.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> How is this possible when the floors were supported on the OUTSIDE of core columns and on the inside of the perimeter columns?



Exactly....think about it....

Also....think about why *THIS *is going on....

*Seven Senior Federal Engineers and Scientists Call for New 9/11 Investigation*
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7646792/Seven-Senior-Federal-Engineers-and-Scientists-Call-for-New-911-Investigation


1,474 verified architectural and engineering professionals demanding Congress
a truly independent investigation.... 
http://www.ae911truth.org/







*Seven Senior Federal Engineers and Scientists Call for New 9/11 Investigation*
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7646792/Seven-Senior-Federal-Engineers-and-Scientists-Call-for-New-911-Investigation


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > How is this possible when the floors were supported on the OUTSIDE of core columns and on the inside of the perimeter columns?
> ...





Let's try this again. Here is your quote. See the bolded part?


creativedreams said:


> ...fact of the matter is the Buildings did fall where their top floors hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would if dropped right beside it.....*even though it had to go straight down through all its vertical support columns*



The floors DID NOT FALL THROUGH the vertical support columns. That's impossible as the FLOORS were attached to the OUTSIDE of the core columns and the INSIDE of the perimeter columns.

How could the floor fall THROUGH them?


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

I would like to add these facts to this informative 9/11 thread....

The white house staff began taking Cipro, an anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....

1 week after 9/11 we had an anthrax attack....

Soon after it began to be released to the media the anthrax had a component in it which would prove it had to of come from Iraq....

The anthrax attack one week after 9/11 would have been a link from the terrorists to "mobile weapons labs" in Iraq....

A U.S. scientist then proved the anthrax was a weaponized strain that came from a military base right here in the U.S....

A U.S. scientist then "commit suicide"....

Again.....interesting fact how the white house staff began taking Cipro, the anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....which also was about a month before the anthrax attack....


----------



## candycorn (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Are you going to use your sock puppets to say "yeah right" when you post some of your bullshit?

Please give us an example of what you have retracted in the past Mr Iron Dreams err I mean Creative Ranger err I mean mountainman errr Maximus err well...whatever name you're going by nowadays.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



The fact I did not post it among these verifiable beyond a reasonable doubt facts is an example of retraction in itself....


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is a new header for page 2....

Let's discuss some of the facts in this brief outline......I am considering putting together a complete outling from start to finish of a possibility that has evidence to back it....which would actually make it a probability...but for now let's discuss some of these facts in the smaller version of my outline...

A pre-planned setting of controlled demolition is far simpler than you think. 

The World Trade Centers underwent many months of construction renovations on the elevators and in and around the elevator shafts up to the day of 9/11

The elevator shafts are in and around all the vertical support columns

The World Trade Centers even underwent many months of construction renovations on the vertical support columns up to the day of 9/11

The company that did the construction renovations on the World Trade Centers has worked hand and hand with Controlled Demolitions Inc 

It even states on the Controlled Demolitions Inc website they do classified controlled demolitions for the U.S. government Defense Dept on sensitive projects both internationally and domestically

Controlled Demolitions Inc helped with the cleanup at ground zero as did the company that did the many months of construction renovations

The company who did the many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11 had its CEO appointed by then Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows

The weekend before the trade centers were destroyed there were complete power downs in the buildings and security was completely off.

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Centers also

There were Israeli Mossad arrested and on the News during the 9/11 time frame near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives and held in jail for months until word came from the top of the pyramid scheme to deport them

Some of the Israeli Mossad arrested near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives were proven to be active in the Israeli Military and explosive experts

Again...the company that did many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11...not to mention the complete power downs and security loss the weekend before 9/11....Israeli Mossad Military explosive experts in and around the World Trade Centers....The CEO of the construction company doing renovations on the support columns getting appointed by Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows.......starts to paint a picture how easy it would be to pull it off.

Not to mention...

it was proven the Israeli Mossad were in the U.S and among the terrorists that got on the planes....did they lure the willing terrorists on the planes to frame them? 

It was slipped into the news only a couple months before 9/11 that a Boeing plane was remote operated successfully flying it and landing it without a pilot....did they remote fly the planes into the World Trade Centers to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?....after the willing terrorists (proven to have active Israeli Mossad among them) were lured onto the planes to frame?

There was a command bunker built on the 23rd floor of World Trade Center 7 to "fight terrorism".

This floor had millions spent on it reinforcing the floors walls, windows etc basically making it a treefort within sight of the Twin Towers.

Was this floor the cockpit for remote operating the planes on 9/11?
Was this floor used to visually see the exact impact points on the Twin Towers to set the sequence for the wireless explosives?

Note: The Pentagon too was undergoing construction renovations in the area that was affected on 9/11. The Pentagon just happened to get hit in the only area of the building that was undergoing a construction renovation to reinforce it's walls for a possible attack.

For those who make the arguement of hearing explosives....

Take your muffler off your car and listen to how loud it is.

The vertical support columns were all in the center core of the buildings with a muffler around them....

I would like to add these facts to this informative 9/11 thread....

The white house staff began taking Cipro, an anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....

1 week after 9/11 we had an anthrax attack....

Soon after it began to be released to the media the anthrax had a component in it which would prove it had to of come from Iraq....

The anthrax attack one week after 9/11 would have been a link from the terrorists to "mobile weapons labs" in Iraq....

A U.S. scientist then proved the anthrax was a weaponized strain that came from a military base right here in the U.S....

A U.S. scientist then "commit suicide"....

Again.....interesting fact how the white house staff began taking Cipro, the anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....which also was about a month before the anthrax attack....


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Here is a new header for page 2....


Instead of being a troll and constantly spamming your bullshit across the entire forum, why don't you just pick one spot?  Are you THAT fucking desperate for attention?  Is the only attention you receive the negative attention you get for being a total ****?


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> why don't you just?



Why don't you simply support a new investigation to clear up the many disturbing facts that paint a picture there was more to the biggest criminal act in United States history....

Especially when President Bush would allow less funding to investigate the biggest criminal act in United States history than was allowed to investigate Bill Clinton cheating on his wife Hillary?


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 5, 2011)

Not many people know this, but Obamas grandmother was flying one of the planes.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you just?
> ...



  Not this again.  You really are masochistic, aren't you!  A glutton for punishment?  

First off, your paranoid delusions are NOT the basis of launching a new investigation.  That's just flat out retarded.  You need EVIDENCE to back up your assertions, not a bunch of highly implausible connections between facts that YOU, in your ignorance, claims proves a conspiracy.

Second, the 9/11 commission was NOT the investigation into 9/11.  You've been shown this before, yet you want to continue to lie.  You will have to answer for these repeated lies.

The 9/11 investigation was the FBI investigation named PENTTBOM.  It cost several hundred million dollars.  

Regardless, even the 9/11 commission cost far more than the Lewinski scandal.  You, in your completely dishonest and rabid need to lie, have confused the entire whitewater scandal with the Lewinski scandal which was a small part of whitewater.

Now I am sure you will once again run away from the facts.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 5, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Not this again.  You really are masochistic, aren't you!  A glutton for punishment?


What punishment? Your name calling? Words?  



Patriot911 said:


> First off, your paranoid delusions are NOT the basis of launching a new investigation.  That's just flat out retarded.


Do you have any evidence to support I have paranoid delusions...or are you going to continue to name call and avoid addressing these indisputable facts?



Patriot911 said:


> You need EVIDENCE to back up your assertions, not a bunch of highly implausible connections between facts that YOU, in your ignorance, claims proves a conspiracy.


There are scientists claiming to have evidence as we speak. There are many well educated and very experienced architects and engineers who are experts in their field, demanding a new investigation as we speak...




Patriot911 said:


> You will have to answer for these repeated lies.


To who? You?...besides you know I always attempt to adjust my postings along the way so it is all facts...


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 5, 2011)

Where was Obama on 9/11? No one has ever answered that question.

The fact that no one will answer it is proof that something is being hidden from the people.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



So in your mind, you retracted something you never wrote.  Gotcha!  Way to go chameleon!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 5, 2011)

CD these shills here are just here to waste your time on 9/11.Its all a smokescreen that their handlers are paying them to do so you are ignorant to the REAL events they have planned against us in the next couple years.you want to find out and be prepared for them,pm me and I'll tell you.but since you STILL reply to candytroll after all these years and keep taking his bait like he wants you to,same with these other shills,I highly doubt you are interested in anything other than 9/11.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 5, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> CD these shills here are just here to waste your time on 9/11.Its all a smokescreen that their handlers are paying them to do so you are ignorant to the REAL events they have planned against us in the next couple years.you want to find out and be prepared for them,pm me and I'll tell you.but since you STILL reply to candytroll after all these years and keep taking his bait like he wants you to,same with these other shills,I highly doubt you are interested in anything other than 9/11.



CD is my bitch, leave him alone.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2011)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > CD these shills here are just here to waste your time on 9/11.Its all a smokescreen that their handlers are paying them to do so you are ignorant to the REAL events they have planned against us in the next couple years.you want to find out and be prepared for them,pm me and I'll tell you.but since you STILL reply to candytroll after all these years and keep taking his bait like he wants you to,same with these other shills,I highly doubt you are interested in anything other than 9/11.
> ...



..who do you think you are kidding ?? Your right hand is the only bitch you will ever have or the only thing you will...own


----------



## whitehall (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, the Jews did it. I was waiting for the nazi conspiracy nuts to come up with that one.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Yeah, the Jews did it. I was waiting for the nazi conspiracy nuts to come up with that one.



what are incoherently rambling about now ?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 5, 2011)

eots=garbage


----------



## whitehall (Apr 5, 2011)

Why do you think the WTC was targeted? It was a symbolic strike on the heart of capitalistic America.  You had two 747's loaded with fuel crashing into the buildings at 9AM in the morning causing complete and irrepairable destruction. It is the symbolic gesture that the jihad nut cases were aiming at. Why place explosives in the building? If it wasn't Clinton or Bush or any federal agency what is the point of the conspiracy? To suggest that the jihad was better organized?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 5, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to answer for these repeated lies.
> ...



Remember about a year ago--before I sent you packing from AWE..you said that there were people leading investigations overseas.  I asked you who they were and their qualifications.  You never got back to us on that "fact".  Did you just make it up?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 6, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Not this again.  You really are masochistic, aren't you!  A glutton for punishment?
> ...



Yeah, I love how you run away like a little bitch from the fact you got the investigation wrong, the funding of the 9/11 commission wrong and the Lewinski funding wrong.    Dance, BITCH!  As for "adjusting" your posts, more provable bullshit.  You post the same shit time and time again even when you've been proven wrong.  Does that stop a dishonest prick like you?  Nope.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are going to concoct a conspiracy you need to do more than repeat the nemes of chemical compounds and offer scenarios about how it could be done. You need to discuss why it was done and by whom. Here's an example... I think FDR is responsible for the Pearl Harbor attack because he wanted the US in the war and he and his administration had a racist view about the Japanese being pushovers. The suicidal jihad maniacs wanted a big show and they probably picked 9-11 as a symbolic gesture. The explosive conspiracy doesn't make sense from any perspective and the conspiracy theorists don't even try to explain it. Make them explain it. Why on earth would anyone take the time and the chance at wiring explosives  to the buildings when two 747's loaded with fuel would do all the destruction that the jihad wanted to do?


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 6, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Creative, are you going to address this or not? If the floors were connected on the OUTSIDE of the core columns and on the INSIDE of the perimeter columns, how could your statement that the floors fell THROUGH the all the vertical supports columns be true?

Or are you going to ignore this little gem of yours?


----------



## Probassfishing (Apr 6, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Here is a new header for page 2....
> 
> Let's discuss some of the facts in this brief outline......I am considering putting together a complete outling from start to finish of a possibility that has evidence to back it....which would actually make it a probability...but for now let's discuss some of these facts in the smaller version of my outline...
> 
> ...



Usually stick with fishing forums but I seen this come up on a google search. Got curious and did a little checking and holy****! These are true and what the ****! I thought to myself even if only some checked out it would be ****ing crazy!


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 6, 2011)

Probassfishing said:


> Usually stick with fishing forums but I seen this come up on a google search. Got curious and did a little checking and holy****! These are true and what the ****! I thought to myself even if only some checked out it would be ****ing crazy!


  I wonder who's sock puppet this one was.  Pretty pathetic when one has to make a fake account to try and shore up the retardedness that is the truthtard movement.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 6, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Probassfishing said:
> 
> 
> > Usually stick with fishing forums but I seen this come up on a google search. Got curious and did a little checking and holy****! These are true and what the ****! I thought to myself even if only some checked out it would be ****ing crazy!
> ...



I have to agree it is pretty low to create socks......perhaps someone just got bored...lol


----------



## candycorn (Apr 6, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Probassfishing said:
> ...



It was you.


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 6, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



No explanation for why you got this wrong?


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 7, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



No answer Creative? Are you afraid to admit you're completely wrong?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 7, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> [...]
> 
> A pre-planned setting of controlled demolition is far simpler than you think.
> 
> [...]


You know that to be a fact?  If so, please provide a technical outline of the type and quantity of the cutting charges, the number of charges used on each floor and the timing sequences.  

Then explain the time lapse between the airliner strikes and commencement of the collapses.  Why the delay in detonation, which imposed the risk of ruining the critical timing sequences?

Do you really believe it possible, even during a general overhaul, for sappers to wire the structural framework of the World Trade Center towers with explosives without at least one of the dozens of tradesmen, electricians, plumbers, HVAC mechanics, carpenters, tinsmiths, steam-fitters, painters and *structural inspectors* who routinely move about the service corridors noticing it.  And let's not forget about the armed security staff that patrolled those towers and *monitor the presence and activities* of all tradesmen working there?

Are you aware that what you're suggesting is an explosive demolition project the size of which is far greater and far more intricate than any such project ever attempted anywhere in the world?  

And presuming that maximum destruction was the objective of the attack, why would the perpetrators take the trouble to perform an intricately controlled vertical collapse when the use of one explosive mass to effect a lateral collapse of the buildings, which would have significantly increased the level damage in the surrounding area, would have been infinitely simpler to effect because it would have required only one properly placed charge in both buildings.

The purpose of controlled demolition is to avoid damage, not create it.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 7, 2011)

MikeK said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



WAAAAAAY too much logic and common sense for the average truthtard to be able to handle, much less the bunch on this site!  Spot on, though.

Don't expect a response from CD.  He gets proven wrong, goes off to cry for a while, then comes back and spams the exact same shit yet again.  He is an attention whore and nothing more.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 7, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



You are nothing but a paid shill and whore on this forum to spread disinformation and muddy the truth any way you can, and you suck at it, I expect you should be reprimanded by your handlers for looking like such an obvious fool and getting your ass handed to you time and again.
You never ever answer any questions, witnessed by your dismissal of when you were asked why, the WTC 7 steel collapsed at the same symmetrical rate and free fall of a CD, you have no answer and avoid it. Why the steel at 7 fell and other building infernos didn't you site building design, and avoid the actual question of the steel.
You have been exposed as an agent troll, you and your agency can all go fuck yourselves. See ya troll, you've been trounced yet again.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> You are nothing but a paid shill and whore on this forum to spread disinformation and muddy the truth any way you can, and you suck at it, I expect you should be reprimanded by your handlers for looking like such an obvious fool and getting your ass handed to you time and again.
> You never ever answer any questions, witnessed by your dismissal of when you were asked why, the WTC 7 steel collapsed at the same symmetrical rate and free fall of a CD, you have no answer and avoid it. Why the steel at 7 fell and other building infernos didn't you site building design, and avoid the actual question of the steel.
> You have been exposed as an agent troll, you and your agency can all go fuck yourselves. See ya troll, you've been trounced yet again.



Oh LOOK!  It's Mr. Jones pretending he is relevant again!    I answered all your questions, you fucking liar.  The very fact you claim I "never ever" answer "any" questions should be a big red flag to anyone and everyone that you are a mentally deranged pathological liar that is in the middle of a psychotic episode!  

I just love it when truthtards get all worked up like that and have a meltdown!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> you should have sent this by pm to the truthers.shills such as Gam and Parrot have no interest in facts.


 You're a PROVEN idiot. Shut up!!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you just?
> ...


WOW!!! I'll support a new investigation just to see what new shit you come up with when the results are NOT what YOU want.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 8, 2011)

It is certainly curious that so many experts can spend so many years discussing skyscrapers without talking about how the steel has to be distributed just so one can hold itself up under NORMAL circumstances.

Was the amount of steel on the 10th floor the same as what was on the 105th?

How much difference was there?

Experts are so good at explaining the obvious.   

psik


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

psikeyhackr said:


> It is certainly curious that so many experts can spend so many years discussing skyscrapers without talking about how the steel has to be distributed just so one can hold itself up under NORMAL circumstances.
> 
> Was the amount of steel on the 10th floor the same as what was on the 105th?
> 
> ...



Unless I've been right all along and you're wrong.  You always ignore that little possibility in your endless quest to get ANYONE to validate your silliness.  

Look at it this way.... by the time the collapse gets down to the 10th floor, you have one hundred floors of debris coming down.  Do you really think the 10th floor should be able to somehow stop all that debris?


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 8, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Gee.

I wonder why Creative won't answer...


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > It is certainly curious that so many experts can spend so many years discussing skyscrapers without talking about how the steel has to be distributed just so one can hold itself up under NORMAL circumstances.
> ...



you mean the clouds of dust ? clouds of dust took out the lower floors in secs ?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



Are you seriously so fucking ignorant that you think the only debris was concrete dust?  Wow!  And just when I think you dumbshits can't say ANYTHING more stupid than you already have, you go and prove me wrong!  Don't get use to it.  It is the only way someone of your caliber (or lack thereof) will ever prove me wrong.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 8, 2011)

This comic sums up another 9/11 fact...what a joke 9/11 official story is...no pun intended...


----------



## Gamolon (Apr 8, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



Just dust huh? No elevator motors? Control panels in that "cloud of dust"?
http://911research.wtc7.net/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf

You need to read a little before making stupid comments.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> This comic sums up another 9/11 fact...what a joke 9/11 official story is...no pun intended...



Ah yes.  The usual retarded claim from the truthtard camp.  The citizens of a country that fund terrorism equals the government of said country funding terrorism.    Or did you forget the Saudi government is a prime target of Al Qaeda?  

We all know you are trying your absolute best to be clever, CD..... but like everything else in life, you've failed.

CFR's take on it:



> Does Saudi Arabia finance terrorism?
> A large proportion of the funds that support al-Qaeda and other terror groups comes from within Saudi Arabia, many experts say, though not directly from Saudi leaders. "For years, individuals and charities based in Saudi Arabia have been the most important source of funds for al-Qaeda; and for years, Saudi officials have turned a blind eye to this problem," a Council on Foreign Relations independent task force report said. "Saudis fund al-Qaeda and are being attacked by al-Qaeda. They seem mutually exclusive but they're not," Levitt says. Much of the Saudi money may have been funneled to terrorism unknowingly, according to experts, because terror groups collect funds under the guise of Islamic charities and schools. The government agreed to cooperate with FBI and Internal Revenue Service investigations of Saudi terror funding, but Levitt says the U.S. investigators have not received access to all the documents they need.



Real Clear World's take on it:



> Threats Against the Saudis
> 
> Beginning with some of bin Ladens early public writings, such as his August 1996 Declaration of War against the Americans Occupying the Land of the Two Holy Places, al Qaeda leaders have spoken harshly against the Saudi royal family. Bin Laden and others have accused the Saudis of collaboration with the Zionist-Crusaders alliance that bin Laden claimed was using military force to impose iniquity and injustice on the people of Islam.
> 
> ...


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 8, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> endless quest



Yes we can see you're on one...

So do you get an antidote a month ahead of time before anthrax attack occurs too?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > endless quest
> ...



What..... couldn't respond to the fact you once again got something dead wrong?  Just add it to the list of all the other bullshit you state, run away from, re-state, run away from etc. etc.

Nothing proves you're full of shit more than you not being able to address your lies.


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 8, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



You are the pathetic manipulating liar...Mr. O.J. Simpsons defense attorney.

It is a well known fact that white house members began taking cipro, the anthrax antidote shortly before the anthrax attacks even occurred.

Anyone can verify it by simply doing a little checking in mainstream news archives...


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 8, 2011)

Just curious...did anyone else get some of the anthrax antidote too before the attack even occurred...just like some in the white house did shortly before the anthrax attack even happened?

Did you Patriot911?

Sorry for a repeat but I believe the anthrax issue deserves a thread of its own.

Here is a summary of the anthrax attack that occurred during the 9/11 time frame:

The white house staff began taking Cipro, an anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....

1 week after 9/11 we had an anthrax attack....

Soon after it began to be released to the media the anthrax had a component in it which would prove it had to of come from Iraq....

The anthrax attack one week after 9/11 would have been a link from the terrorists to "mobile weapons labs" in Iraq....

A U.S. scientist then proved the anthrax was a weaponized strain that came from a military base right here in the U.S....

A U.S. scientist then "commit suicide"....

Again.....interesting fact how the white house staff began taking Cipro, the anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....which also was about a month before the anthrax attack....


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 8, 2011)

Well...fess up Mr. O.J. Simpsons defense attorney...otherwise known as Patriot911...did you get some of that anthrax antidote too before the attack even happened?

Here are links to show the white house began taking cipro before the anthrax attack even occurred...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/aponline/20011023/aponline201158_000.htm

*Below is a paragraph about the anthrax attack during the 9/11 time frame out of the "Washington Post"...*


> At least some White House personnel were given Cipro six weeks ago. White House officials won't discuss who might be receiving the anthrax-treating antibiotic now.
> 
> On the night of the Sept. 11 attacks, the White House Medical Office dispensed Cipro to staff accompanying Vice President Dick Cheney as he was secreted off to the safety of Camp David, and told them it was "a precaution," according to one person directly involved



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_anthrax_attacks#White_House_precautions

*Below is a paragraph about the anthrax attack during the 9/11 time frame out of "Wiki"...
*


> White House precautions
> On September 11, the president and White House staff began taking a regimen of Cipro, a powerful antibiotic. The public interest group Judicial Watch filed lawsuits in June 2002 against federal agencies to obtain information about how, what and when the White House knew on 9/11 about the danger of anthrax weeks before the first known victim of the anthrax attacks.[40][41] The issue, therefore, is on what grounds governmental officials were alerted to prepare for the coming anthrax attacks, which were later traced to a U.S. army medical research institute.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2011)

gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...



so the building was crushed by elevator motors???,,,lol...thats the stupidest debwunking i have ever heard


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 8, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Well...fess up Mr. O.J. Simpsons defense attorney...otherwise known as Patriot911...did you get some of that anthrax antidote too before the attack even happened?
> 
> Here are links to show the white house began taking cipro before the anthrax attack even occurred...
> 
> ...


And the guy kills himself..._riiiight_
The number of people with ties to 9-11 'suicided" or mysteriously killed is really astounding.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvay28lZiHU&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Mysterious Deaths of 9/11 Witnesses (MUST SEE)[/ame]

9-11 Research: Assassinations
Check out the references at the bottom of the page.

NOT 9-11 RELATED BUT POSSIBLE FALSE FLAG WITH A NUKE-
9 strange deaths of Minot and Barksdale AFB Airmen involved in missing nukes .
The Big Wobble: 9 strange deaths of Minot and Barksdale AFB Airmen involved in missing nukes


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

eots said:


> gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So the only defense you have to show your "it was only dust" bullshit wasn't REALLY bullshit is pretending everyone else is talking about only elevators?    That is fucking PATHETIC!!!!  Have you no shame?  Oh wait.  Forgot.  You're a fucking piece of shit truthtard.  There is no such thing as shame, regret, honor, or integrity.  Only lies trying to prove you're actually worth anything as a human being.  News flash, junior.  You've failed!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Yeah Parrot just like his lover candyfag always advertises what a paid shill he is everytime he gets trounced and evades points from you and like his lover,evades evidence and post bullshit to try and save face in his posts when he knows he is defeated.these trolls are just here to use 9/11 as a smokescreen to keep you guys attention away from the real crisis they have planned for us in the next year or two,they know it was an inside job,their just posting the disinformation just like their handlers pay them to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



as always,candyfag proves how gay he is.This DUDE is  talking about this OTHER dude CD being his bitch.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 22, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Hopefully Japanese radiation will sterilize your fucking family so it doesn't reproduce.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 23, 2011)

So many intelligent comments here.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Well...fess up Mr. O.J. Simpsons defense attorney...otherwise known as Patriot911...did you get some of that anthrax antidote too before the attack even happened?
> ...



"Mr. Jones", do YOU believe the hijackers are still alive?  Yes or no.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Please explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> Please explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed



Let us know why you lied about the pictures you posted showing "molten" metal?


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed
> ...





Candycorn, your reply didn't contain the phrases "Fuck you" or "Go fuck yourself"

I'm impressed.

Not really


No molten metal? Because you said so, right?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Fuck you and the horse you rode in on!  Better?  he he he.

Keep running bitch.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

You still haven't answered my question.

Please explain, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> You still haven't answered my question.
> 
> Please explain, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.



I really don't know why you suck so much.  I know that wasn't the question you posted but I'm sure thats the question you get asked all the time.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

Having difficulty making up some nonsense to answer my question?

I know, its hard to make up things that don't align with natural laws, going to have to put on your thinking cap.


Don't worry, i'll be waiting.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like to highlight what I like to  call "Candycorn Logic"



Basically, what "Candycorn Logic" entails is:

Candycorn states something doesn't exist, therefore it doesn't exist.




For example:

Suppose Candycorn and I enter into a debate about the existence of the Moon.

I make the claim that "The moon exists"






&#8220;See, that's the Moon.&#8221;


Candycorn, using &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221; replies with  "No, the moon doesn't exist, go fuck yourself!"





Then, I respond to Candycorn by providing observable video, photographic, and physical evidence of the existence of the Moon to support my claim that the Moon does indeed exist.

Then Candycorn, continuing to use &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221;, states &#8220;That's not the Moon, fuckwad!&#8221;




After successfully stating that the Moon doesn't exist Candycorn is likely to reinforce her successful argument through the use of  &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221; with a resounding

&#8220;I own you biatch!&#8221;







This is how using &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221; Candycorn can simply state that molten steel did not exist at ground zero during 9/11 and therefore didn't exist despite the presentation of easily accessed video, photographic, and physical evidence supporting the claim that there was in fact  molten steel found at ground zero.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

Or are you a he, candycorn?


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Here is a new header for page 2....
> 
> Let's discuss some of the facts in this brief outline......I am considering putting together a complete outling from start to finish of a possibility that has evidence to back it....which would actually make it a probability...but for now let's discuss some of these facts in the smaller version of my outline...
> 
> ...



Well....let's discuss these indisputable facts in which anyone can verify


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows  reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?

Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors of World Trade Center 1 & 2 and a subsequent setting of a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?

To be sure to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a new header for page 2....
> ...



Sockboy is in the house!


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows  reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?
> 
> Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors and setting a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?



A question we ponder is how many socks you're going to try to create...15, 30...what is it?


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows  reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?
> ...



You missed my edit so here you go...

A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?

Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors of World Trade Center 1 & 2 and a subsequent setting of a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?

To be sure to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Didn't miss it; just don't care.

I mean, why should anybody trust you when you create sock after sock to try to bolster your insane movement?  At least fess up and try to start clean you daft ****.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



So basically 9/11 may have simply been a move of sacrificing a pawn to take a rook and gain a strategic square to stay in the match on the worlds chess game?


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You're






























just













































sad.




















































Basspro.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Look at a map and you will see just how retarded your claim is.  If your claim is based on how good the view the "pilots" would have in order to precisely place the planes, why is it the entire south tower is between WTC 7 and where Flight 175 came in from?  They wouldn't have been able to see ANYTHING of the incoming plane, much less where to hit.  As for Flight 11, it came in right over WTC 7 which means they would have had MILLISECONDS to try and line up the plane.  







Regardless, you don't fly a REAL remote control plane like you do a toy remote control plane.  You have cameras on the plane that show you basically what the pilot would see.  Which means you wouldn't have people set up in WTC 7 to guide the planes in.

Your whole theory makes zero sense.  Now run away from the fact your bullshit is nothing but a foul smelling pile of feces.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Look at the map and see how the nearest tower to WTC7 has hit to be sure debris went away from it...

It was in the news just before 9/11 about remote flying boeing planes was successfully tested and this was developed to be able to take over a plane in the event of a terrorism hijacking....

Hmmm...very interesting...

Hmmm...WTC7 had a terrorism fighting treefort built  23rd floor....

Hmmm...very interesting...


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Nobody cared on AWE.
Nobody cared on Political Forum
Nobody cares here either sockboy;
Nobody finds you the least bit interesting.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Something tells me your **** isn't very clean....


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Look at the map and see how the nearest tower to WTC7 has hit to be sure debris went away from it...
> 
> It was in the news just before 9/11 about remote flying boeing planes was successfully tested and this was developed to be able to take over a plane in the event of a terrorism hijacking....
> 
> ...



Way to expose your extreme dishonest for all to see, CD.  I showed you how your theory was impossible.  Do you address it?  No.  You run away like the scared little bitch that you are and pretend Flight 11 was flown in from that angle to spare WTC 7 from debris.

So how did they guide in flight 11?  They couldn't see the plane AND the North tower at the same time.  How does one "precisely guide in" a plane when you can't see the plane AND the target at the same time?  For flight 175 they couldn't even see the plane!

Now keep on trying to cover the FACT you're full of shit and you know it.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phKiT2-94XU&feature=related]YouTube - The most dangerous 911 video ever![/ame]

William Cooper predicts an attack in the name of Bin Laden in June of 2001. He was killed in November 2001 following an arrest warrant for........


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Something tells me you and your legion of socks will never amount to anything...9 years; zero progress.  

Oh wait, I know, why don't you post a bunch of pictures of blubbery mouthbreathers standing behind signs...that seems to get the troops enraged.

Oh wait, you've tried that and nobody cared about them, or you either.

That must suck...to be so irrelevant that you not only have to create sock after sock, to suck at it so bad they're discovered immediately, and when they aren't immediately discovered, they are totally irrelevant in virtuality; just as you are in reality.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the map and see how the nearest tower to WTC7 has hit to be sure debris went away from it...
> ...



You don't need to see the plane to remote operate it.

There are developed computer programs in use to fly planes on precise coarses.

It was in the news just before 9/11 about  remote flying boeing planes in the event of a terrorism hijacking.


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



So tell us; what do you need to remote operate a plane?  Gee...this should be good.  Maybe you can have Mountainman look it up for you...or Iron Ranger, or Basspro or Maximus....et. al.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



You need a terrorism fighting headquarters just like the one built in World Trade Center 7


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Non-answer as always.

No fuckwad...tell us what is needed to remote control an aircraft.  I know what it takes; I want you to say it.  

C'mon bitch-boy...spill it.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It was in the news just before 9/11 about now having technology to remote operate boeing planes in the event of a terrorism hijacking.

There is technology used in computer programs to plug in precise flying routes for remote operating planes.

The World Trade Center 7 had a tree fort built in it to fight terrorism. This tree fort terrorism fighting headquarters had its 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced.


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



This is why your movement goes nowhere and nobody cares about you or your movement; create some more imaginary friends to play with dumbfuck.

The answer is that you need a satellite to control aircraft...and the allegation that somehow our satellites were used is simply a non-starter.  

But please keep preaching your bullshit about treeforts and other shit long debunked on 3 message boards.  

Thanks for the battin' practice.

Check Please.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are correct...you need a satellite

Satellites are used daily and have been for many years to remote operate planes.

Computer programs to place planes on precise flying routes also have been in use for many years.

Non-starter?


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Creative Dreams, you are dealing with "Candycorn Logic"

If Candycorn says that commerical airplanes cannot be remote controlled, they cannot be remote controlled, period.

Why? Because Candycorn said so.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Creative Dreams, you are dealing with "Candycorn Logic"
> 
> If Candycorn says that commerical airplanes cannot be remote controlled, they cannot be remote controlled, period.
> 
> Why? Because Candycorn said so.



It appears so...

Logic of a 10yr old candycorn eatin' kid...


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Yes a big fat non-starter; sort of like what I imagine any woman who looks at you thinks.

So someone took control of an outerspace satellite during 9/11 according to you.  And you wonder why you're a laughing stock?


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Creative Dreams, you are dealing with "Candycorn Logic"
> 
> If Candycorn says that commerical airplanes cannot be remote controlled, they cannot be remote controlled, period.
> 
> Why? Because Candycorn said so.



Trite...yes they can be controlled...not discretely; not with phone calls from the planes, not without taking over a satellite, not without anybody knowing about it you stupid motherfucker. 
You're almost dumb enough to be one of CD's 50 or so socks.  Not quite; but almost.  Time will tell.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

A 10 year old kid would be personally insulted by you comparing "Candycorn Logic" to their own.


The remote controlled plane theory is appealing CD, i'm interested to see how this perspective of what happened on 9/11 continues to evolve.

Because we all know the alleged pilots couldn't even fly a Cessna


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So someone took control? Why do you try and build it up to be some huge task?

Do you use your cellphone everyday? Does this too baffle you that it requires an outerspace satellite?


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Candycorn, you admit planes can be remote controlled!


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Candycorn, you admit planes can be remote controlled!



It's common knowledge.
It's also common knowledge that you're a dumbass.
I admit that as well.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Most women who look at me cream their jeans when I walk by....some even fall off the bar stool with their legs in the air...


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Good,


Now why don't you explain, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.


I'm still waiting


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to get off topic...here is a recap of what I would like to discuss...


A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?

Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors of World Trade Center 1 & 2 and a subsequent setting of a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?

To be sure to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?

So basically 9/11 may have simply been a move of sacrificing a pawn to take a rook and gain a strategic square to stay in the match on the worlds chess game?

It was in the news just before 9/11 about now having technology to remote operate boeing planes in the event of a terrorism hijacking.

There is technology used in computer programs to plug in precise flying routes for remote operating planes.

The World Trade Center 7 had a tree fort built in it to fight terrorism. This tree fort terrorism fighting headquarters had its 23rd floor walls and windows reinforced.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

These guys basically say;

"Read the NIST report" 

"Read the 911 commission report"


They explain nothing in their own words to support whatever it is they are actually claiming, (which I have yet to read anything that resembles a claim explaining the events of 9/11). When evidence is presented contrary to the findings in these documents, they simply say its not true.

Using "Candycorn Logic" if they say its not rue, it must not be true.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> These guys basically say;
> 
> "Read the NIST report"
> 
> ...



The NIST report was forced to be revised to admit to substantial free fall for many floors where many floors of vertical supports acted as if they were completely removed from resistance...

The 9/11 Commission Report has most of the people involved in it saying we still don't know the truth about 9/11 and say they were stonewalled from investigating by White House, Top CIA, Top Military...


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 1, 2011)

Which is why they get the ignore from me. They aren't interested in what took place. They simply like to slander those who try and converse intelligently on the anomalies and theories. I'm still wondering why you guys dont just ignore them and deal with those of us here looking for clarity.

It wastes so much time to bother with them. Just sayin'.


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Probassfishing said:
> ...



You bore the shit out of yourself too Probass?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



The whole premise of you claiming they were doing it from WTC 7 was because of the view they would have of the towers to hit them.  Thanks for admitting you're full of shit.

So what excuse do you have now for them risking everything by remotely flying the planes from WTC 7?

While you're at it, explain how the government managed to completely rework four planes without the airlines, any mechanics or the pilots noticing all this extra equipment, much less the complete rewrite of the software for two different models of planes.  You DO realize it is all fly by wire now and the software that runs the plane would have to be re-written, right?  

Now run away, little bitch.  I am sure your playmates on the schoolyard are waiting for you to amaze them with your lies.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

You are correct, TakeAStepBack, one should focus on reasonable discussion.

When I am no longer entertained I will do so


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Yes, everyone is "running away like a little bitch" when they don't respond to your post in 30 seconds


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> While you're at it, explain how



OK Mr. O.J. Simpsons Defense Attorney...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Yes, everyone is "running away like a little bitch" when they don't respond to your post in 30 seconds



When you don't respond to what I write and pretend the points I brought up were never brought up, you are indeed a little bitch.  Yes, it suck.  We know.  But that is the price you have to pay to be a bullshit artist who is so ignorant he can't even respond to what is written.  Instead you have to lie and whine like the pussy you are because you can't refute what I write.    Care to explain how they had to be in WTC 7 to guide the planes in and see where the impact was?  Care to explain how they wired up four planes without anyone noticing?  Care to explain the lack of evidence showing the plane was not hijacked, but under remote control when there is plenty of evidence showing the hijackers were in control until the end?  Care to explain the seriously fucked up logic that they destroyed WTC 7 just to get rid of evidence?  

Or do you just want to run away like the little bitch you are?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > While you're at it, explain how
> ...



See, Triton?  He ran away like the little bitch he is.  He proves this time and time again and you sit there and try to defend his punk ass!    You're as big a loser as he is, and that is really saying something!


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

You still won't explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Creative Dreams has already explained how WTC 7 couldve been used as an operations center, along with addressing your other points


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> You still won't explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed



I have.  Twice.  I am waiting for you to hit rock bottom and then I'll expose your lies.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> So what excuse do you have now for them risking everything by remotely flying the planes from WTC 7?



Risk everything? Perhaps that is exactly why the terrorism fighting headquarters had everything in its high floor walls, windows etc reinforced to create a  tree fort in World Trade Center 7?

Perhaps World Trade Center 7 was a  perfect place allowing a way to destroy a crime scene from an upcoming investigation...at the same time gaining world support to obtain a strategic square on the worlds chessboard...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Creative Dreams has already explained how WTC 7 couldve been used as an operations center, along with addressing your other points



And his "explanation" is seriously flawed to the point of being ridiculous.  You can't defend it.  CD can't defend it.  All you bitches do is run away and make excuses.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

It's flawed because you say its flawed, Patriot911. without anything to support the statement

"Candycorn Logic"


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > So what excuse do you have now for them risking everything by remotely flying the planes from WTC 7?
> ...



Hoping and praying that all the evidence is destoryed in a collapse that may or may not happen doesn't seem like a very good plan when everyone's life is at stake.  But hey.  Maybe when one is retarded this all somehow makes sense.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> It's flawed because you say its flawed, Patriot911. without anything to support the statement
> 
> "Candycorn Logic"



More bullshit lies from you.  Everyone can see that.  I showed the flaws.  Why do everything from a city office that is manned every day just to guide planes in and then set the explosive charges.    You couldn't do that from a secure place close by with a good view of both towers and then get rid of the evidence at your leisure and not risk someone stumbling across all the equipment?   

The other flaws you ran away from were how could they have planted the remote control hardware and software into the planes, interfaced it all to the plane's existing systems, and not had anyone from either airline, none of the mechanics, and none of the pilots noticing?  

Now run away little bitch!  Excuses like the one above don't cut it and we all know it!    Thanks for playing though!  I love it when you stupid fucks show just how ignorant you are and how you like to pretend everyone is as retarded as you are.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

And yet, you still haven't explained, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Maybe when one is retarded this all somehow makes sense.



Funny how no matter where *ANYONE* lands on the I.Q. curve...*EVERYONE* still thinks they are intelligent.

Knowing this makes it easy to refrain from feeling insulted by your remarks with no intellectual input...


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe when one is retarded this all somehow makes sense.
> ...



Youve done nothing except convince the world that you're a lonely little man in the last 9 years.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> And yet, you still haven't explained, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.



Why do you insist on lying about this?    I've posted it twice.  You're too damn lazy to read what people respond to you and missed it, or you saw it and are willfully lying to everyone out of embarassment of getting your ass handed to you yet again.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe when one is retarded this all somehow makes sense.
> ...



Never mentioned my own intelligence.  Was just making fun of how retarded you are, as evidenced by the fact you can't respond to the debunking your bullshit received and instead have to make troll posts like the one above.    Doesn't trolling about intelligence instead of debating the topic YOU brought up sound retarded?  Well, maybe not if one gets their ass handed to them as badly as you did.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

You simply can't explain the collapse of WTC 7 in your own words, can you?




I know, I know, its very difficult when you have to try to make up an explanation that deviates from natural law


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> You simply can't explain the collapse of WTC 7 in your own words, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow gee, I guess you really got me there except I did it 24 hours ago and you've been too illiterate to find it.  

You're beginning to bore me.

<ignore>  Plink!


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

I have to leave, Patriot911.

Feel free to send me a PM with your explanation as I will be unable to access the board for quite some time.




I implore you, however, to not accuse me of running away.


Feel free to use any other insult you deem worthy of typing


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)




----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> I have to leave,


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > I have to leave,



You should leave too; I'm sure you or one of your socks will be back in a few nano seconds


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



I'm sure you'll miss me...


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Your signature image you are currently using which I posted below is a fitting metaphor as to how you are throwing out defenses to an "official story" full of holes that is being chased down...


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



No dumbfuck; you never leave; when Creativedreams goes away, you have a sock show up.  When that sock leaves, you have a drawer full of them.  Then you expect people to take you seriously which defies all common sense.

The subject is very serious and you have done nothing but cheapen it while professing to be "wanting to get to the bottom of it" while being totally dishonest and misrepresnetative of your very own legitimacy.  

I think you're mentally ill and I think you need help.  To do this on a sports board or another type of board is borderline lame but the subject nature is trivial.  Here that is not the case and you really should be ashamed of yourself.  

I know you'll do nothing different in May that you did for the last 9 years; which is why your "movement" is DOA and always will be.  As long as you're part of it; it deserves every cross word that comes its way.

Fuck off and die.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> The subject is very serious and you have done nothing but cheapen it while professing to be "wanting to get to the bottom of it"



You clearly don't want to get to the bottom of it and it is proven by your endless name calling propaganda without addressing any of the facts listed in this thread...



candycorn said:


> Fuck off and die



I simply present a list of facts to discuss and this is what you wish?


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The subject is very serious and you have done nothing but cheapen it while professing to be "wanting to get to the bottom of it"
> ...


You have proven to be nothing but dishonest.  You create sock after sock to bolster your fledgling position.  Do you deny that?  

I don't debate with dishonest people; there is no point.  

Lets hear it; do you deny creating socks?  If not, please list ALL SOCKS YOU'VE CREATED ON THIS AND OTHER MESSAGE BOARDS so we can see just how dishonest you have been. 

Your chance to come clean.

Let me guess; you won't do it will you bitch boy?  he he he...  Didn't think so.


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And she runs away; how not surprising.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Again...Sorry to get off topic...here is a recap of what I would like to discuss...


A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?

Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors of World Trade Center 1 & 2 and a subsequent setting of a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?

To be sure to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?

So basically 9/11 may have simply been a move of sacrificing a pawn to take a rook and gain a strategic square to stay in the match on the worlds chess game?

It was in the news just before 9/11 about now having technology to remote operate boeing planes in the event of a terrorism hijacking.

There is technology used in computer programs to plug in precise flying routes for remote operating planes.

The World Trade Center 7 had a tree fort built in it to fight terrorism. This tree fort terrorism fighting headquarters had its 23rd floor walls and windows reinforced.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

Here is an excellent interview on FOX News at the bottom...

Also yet again...here is a recap of what I would like to discuss...


A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?

Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors of World Trade Center 1 & 2 and a subsequent setting of a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?

To be sure to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?

So basically 9/11 may have simply been a move of sacrificing a pawn to take a rook and gain a strategic square to stay in the match on the worlds chess game?

It was in the news just before 9/11 about now having technology to remote operate boeing planes in the event of a terrorism hijacking.

There is technology used in computer programs to plug in precise flying routes for remote operating planes.

The World Trade Center 7 had a tree fort built in it to fight terrorism. This tree fort terrorism fighting headquarters had its 23rd floor walls and windows reinforced.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqAf6zmLzUk]YouTube - AE911Truth on Detroit Fox News TV Channel 2 - 4-18-11[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Here is an excellent interview on FOX News at the bottom...
> 
> Also yet again...here is a recap of what I would like to discuss...
> 
> ...



Love the moron who thinks anybody trusts him.


----------



## creativedreams (May 1, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Love the moron who thinks anybody trusts him.



What's there to trust or not trust? Facts are facts...how they relate is worth investigating...

Here are relating facts about the subject....please remain on topic at hand...

Here is an excellent interview on FOX News at the bottom...

Also yet again...here is a recap of what I would like to discuss...


A question I ponder is if the tree fort built within the World Trade Center 7 in which it had its terrorism fighting 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced; did this terrorism fighting headquarters have the 23rd floors walls and windows reinforced to make sure none of the remote operating equipment or wireless detonating controls were damaged from flying debris from the planes impacts?

Wouldn't it have made a perfect vantage point to be precise on impact floors of World Trade Center 1 & 2 and a subsequent setting of a detonating sequence for wireless explosives?

To be sure to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?

So basically 9/11 may have simply been a move of sacrificing a pawn to take a rook and gain a strategic square to stay in the match on the worlds chess game?

It was in the news just before 9/11 about now having technology to remote operate boeing planes in the event of a terrorism hijacking.

There is technology used in computer programs to plug in precise flying routes for remote operating planes.

The World Trade Center 7 had a tree fort built in it to fight terrorism. This tree fort terrorism fighting headquarters had its 23rd floor walls and windows reinforced.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqAf6zmLzUk]YouTube - AE911Truth on Detroit Fox News TV Channel 2 - 4-18-11[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Since we can't trust you, why should we trust anything you say?


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Triton said:


> Please explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed



*I would like someone to please explain why there was a tree fort built in World Trade Center 7 just before 9/11...*

This tree fort built in Building 7 was a terrorism fighting headquatrers...

Just before 9/11 it was in the news about rigging boeing planes with remote control for a precaution in the event a plane got hijacked...

Just before 9/11 it was in the news about successfully flying pilotless boeing planes with remote control...

Just before 9/11 it was in the news how the remote flying of boing planes was a terrorism hijacking precaution to be controlled by a terrorism fighting headquarters...

There was a terrorism fighting headquarters built like a tree fort in World Trade Center 7...

The terrorism fighting tree fort was a high floor in Building 7 which was the only floor with reinforced walls, windows, etc...

Terrorism fighting  by developing remote operating systems to be installed in boeing planes in the event of a hijacking to be controlled by a terrorism fighting headquarters just like the one built like a tree fort in Building 7...


Most people with at least a couple I.Q. points already know how...hence why this is going on...


* Now well over 1,400 Licensed Architects and Engineers* who are well educated, very experienced, and experts in their field want a new and real investigation into the collapses of the three World Trade Center buildings AE911Truth.org

Numbers are growing since this sign was put out...


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Here is a recap with info about the treefort...

A very controversial terrorism fighting headquarters was built like a tree fort high in World Trade Center 7.

This very controversial Command Bunker (tree fort) was designed on the 23rd floor of Buiding 7.

This "Bunker" as described by the Press was highly criticized because of the cost of over $15 Million Dollars.

The 50,000 sq. ft. "Bunker"  on the 23rd floor of WTC7  went through many construction renovations and upgrades putting in bulletproof windows, bomb resistant walls as well as its own air supply and back up generators.

This "tree fort" had rooms full of computers, video monitors, etc from where the Mayor could oversee City Emergency Planning.

This "Skybox" was staffed around the clock...

The Office of Emergency Management(OMC) was created by Mayor Rudolph Giuliani in 1996 which he organized a team of High Ranking Emergency Officials from various agencies such as Police Department, Fire Department, FEMA, Port Authority, Counter Terrorism, Etc.

This new emergency group had their "Skybox" officially open in June 8, 1999.

This group mainly focused on counterterrorism.

This "Treefort" was greatly ridiculed for its cost, location, and other various reasons.

The Press dubbed it names such as "Bunker", "Skybox", "Treefort", etc.

Time Author Philip Shenon: "seemed the supreme example of how Guiliani's ego and arrogance knew no bounds"

WABC Radio mocked Guiliani with a "Name-That-Bunker" contest for its listeners.

This "Treefort" was highly criticized not only for its massive cost but also for its location right next to one of America's biggest terrorist targets the WTC Twin Towers.

In addition it was criticized for the high floor it was on making it vulnerable to power, water, and elevator outages.

Perhaps most controversial was the 6,000 gallon fuel tank placed in the building.

In 1998 & 1999, Fire Department Officials warned that the tank violated City Fire Codes and poses a hazard. According to one Fire Dept Memorandum, "if the tank were to leak or catch fire it would mean disaster".

The 6,000 gallon fuel tank was positioned about 15 feet above the ground floor between the 2nd and 3rd floors and was near several lobby elevators.

This large tank of fuel was meant to fuel generators that would supply electricity to the 23rd floor "Treefort" in the event of power failure.

Originally it was wanted to run the fuel line from the tanks up the elevator shafts, which anyone in building construction knows how elevator shafts need to be fire rated for safety, but due to fierce opposition from the fire department they were not allowed to run fuel lines from the tanks up the elevator shafts...

Rudolph ("Rudy") Giuliani


New York City Office of Emergency Management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch5.pdf


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Here is a disturbing video about World Trade Center 7 or Building 7:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSCwwA2fmpE]YouTube - 9/11 - collapse of WTC 7[/ame]


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

Your bullshit about WTC 7 has already been thoroughly debunked.  Why do you insist on repeating it when you can't even answer the questions about the major flaws in your "theory"? 

For instance, WTC 7 was the WORST possible place to pilot in planes to hit the towers considering the directions the planes came in from.  Flight 11 came in right over WTC 7 which means a person would have no chance to see both the plane and the tower at the same time.  Flight 175 came in from the south and the South Tower was between the WTC 7 and Flight 175, so again, no direct line of sight to the aircraft. 

Again, what is the point of doing everything in WTC 7 when your reasons are nothing but sheer bullshit?  There IS NO REASON to do ANYTHING in WTC 7 that couldn't be done from a far more discrete, less public, and much more secure location that would not be scrutinized after the fact.  Pretending they collapsed an entire building just to cover their tracks shows just how fucking retarded you really are.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Here is a disturbing video about World Trade Center 7 or Building 7:
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 - collapse of WTC 7



  This is priceless!  You post a video that destroys your own theory!

First off, the shithead who made the video posts CDs of much smaller, concrete structures.  This proves the shithead is a moron of epic proportions and does not understand the principals of physics involved in a collapse.

Second, it shows that CDs sometimes fail.  WHY would you risk your life and the lives of every other person in on the conspiracy on something that could very well fail and LEAVE ALL THAT EVIDENCE BEHIND THAT YOU CLAIM THEY WERE DESTROYING! 



Now run away like the little bitch you are, CD.  We all know you can't answer these questions and won't even try.  Why?  Because you know you're wrong.  So instead you will just wait a week or so and repost as though nobody has completely kicked your scrawny, retarded ass yet again.


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Your bullshit about WTC 7 has already been thoroughly debunked.  Why do you insist on repeating it when you can't even answer the questions about the major flaws in your "theory"?
> 
> For instance, WTC 7 was the WORST possible place to pilot in planes to hit the towers considering the directions the planes came in from.  Flight 11 came in right over WTC 7 which means a person would have no chance to see both the plane and the tower at the same time.  Flight 175 came in from the south and the South Tower was between the WTC 7 and Flight 175, so again, no direct line of sight to the aircraft.
> 
> Again, what is the point of doing everything in WTC 7 when your reasons are nothing but sheer bullshit?  There IS NO REASON to do ANYTHING in WTC 7 that couldn't be done from a far more discrete, less public, and much more secure location that would not be scrutinized after the fact.  Pretending they collapsed an entire building just to cover their tracks shows just how fucking retarded you really are.



You know that computer programs are used for pilotless flight paths so why do you repeat the "no chance to see" bs...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Your bullshit about WTC 7 has already been thoroughly debunked.  Why do you insist on repeating it when you can't even answer the questions about the major flaws in your "theory"?
> ...



Then why did they have to be in WTC 7?  You're the jackass who keeps saying they were in WTC 7, yet you can't give us a viable reason WHY, much less a viable reason why they would believe collapsing the building would somehow guarantee the destruction of all evidence.  

BTW, they don't use computer programs for pilotless flights.  They use a remote pilot like they do with global hawks.  Try to learn something before making a complete ass and fool out of yourself.


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Again, what is the point of doing everything in WTC 7 when your reasons are nothing but sheer bullshit?  There IS NO REASON to do ANYTHING in WTC 7 that couldn't be done from a far more discrete, less public, and much more secure location that would not be scrutinized after the fact.  Pretending they collapsed an entire building just to cover their tracks shows just how fucking retarded you really are.



We both know WTC7 would make the perfect place for an operation like this and destroy any evidence for the investigation to come...

Plus we both know the destruction of all 7 World Trade Centers like that would be a perfect way to get world support to move chess pieces on the worlds chessboard...


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> BTW, they don't use computer programs for pilotless flights.



Yes they do and I will be back with links...

There are programs where one man at a computer can fly several planes at once placing them on any flight route desired...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, what is the point of doing everything in WTC 7 when your reasons are nothing but sheer bullshit?  There IS NO REASON to do ANYTHING in WTC 7 that couldn't be done from a far more discrete, less public, and much more secure location that would not be scrutinized after the fact.  Pretending they collapsed an entire building just to cover their tracks shows just how fucking retarded you really are.
> ...


No, YOU PRETEND it is.  Yet you can't give us any reasons WHY one would set up shop right next door and risk all kinds of unneeded exposure when the same thing can be accomplished FAR more discretely elsewhere.



			
				creativedreams said:
			
		

> Plus we both know the destruction of all 7 World Trade Centers like that would be a perfect way to get world support to move chess pieces on the worlds chessboard...


Seriously?  Wow.  You are far more retarded than I ever gave you credit for, and I really REALLY thought you were retarded before!  How do you remember to breathe without someone reminding you constantly?

Like you shithead truthtards are always whining about, not many people know about WTC 7 or the rest of the buildings.  Why?  They were trivial to the point of meaninglessness next to the towers and the loss of life sustained there.  Pretending that WTC 7 had to collapse to push everyone over the edge when most people could care LESS about a building collapsing with nobody hurt is MORONIC.  

You're going to have to do far better than that to make this case.  How about showing us the outrage from people that WTC 7 was brought down by terrorists?  Your claim.  You prove it.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> There are programs where one man at a computer can fly several planes at once placing them on any flight route desired...


  Wow!  Shit for brains can't even understand his own statements!  You still have someone piloting the planes!    Just because he can put them on autopilot doesn't mean it is just a program guiding the plane with no human intervention.  

BTW, you never did answer how the government could possibly get on board 4 planes of two different types and completely rework their entire software suite to allow them to remote control the planes.  You also didn't explain how they could install all the hardware needed to accomplish the task without anyone from the airline, any mechanic, or any pilot noticing.


----------



## creativedreams (May 3, 2011)

Remote operating passenger planes was developed just before 9/11 specifically to take over boeing, etc planes from hijackers...

Killtown's:  9/11 coincidences and oddities page! - 2001



> August 25, 2001 - Raytheon and the U.S. Air Force successfully auto lands a pilot-less FedEx Boeing 727 six times at Holloman AFB, NM using a military GPS landing system that will enable ground control to take control of a hijacked airplane and force land it.



Civil-Military Interoperability For GPS Assisted Aircraft Landings Demonstrated



> Civil-Military Interoperability For GPS Assisted Aircraft Landings Demonstrated
> 
> The JPALS system is being developed to meet the Defense Department's need for an anti-jam, secure, all weather Category II/III aircraft landing system that will be fully interoperable with planned civil systems utilizing the same technology.
> Marlborough - Oct. 1, 2001
> A government-industry team accomplished the first precision approach by a civil aircraft using a military Global Positioning System (GPS) landing system Aug. 25 at Holloman AFB, N.M., Raytheon Company announced today.



Sicherheitssystem: Entführte Maschinen landen selbständig - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Remote operating passenger planes was developed just before 9/11 specifically to take over boeing, etc planes from hijackers...
> 
> Killtown's:* 9/11 coincidences and oddities page! - 2001
> 
> ...



And?  Just because the technology was in it's infancy back then doesn't mean it was implemented for 9/11.  You still haven't shown how they could have gotten these units on to two different aircraft types with nobody noticing, plus fake everything else like the cockpit voice recorder and the discussions between passengers and loved ones / co-workers.  Don't you think SOMEONE would have noticed the hijackers were not in control of the plane?  ESPECIALLY the hijackers?   

Assuming they did this for all the planes, why did flight 77 have to fly the spiral to get it on the right heading / altitude?  Not only that, but the FDR shows the person at the controls was all over the place and not smooth like a computer would be.


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain in your own words how WTC 7 collapsed
> ...



Still can't trust anything you say since you won' come clean about your past lies.


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Please explain why just one high floor in Building 7 had all its floors walls, windows, etc reinforced to resist explosions, debris, etc making it a tree fort?


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

I wonder if a  building actually fell on WTC 7, as SFC Ollie claims as his explanation for its collapse, if this floor would be able to withstand it.


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> I wonder if a  building actually fell on WTC 7, as SFC Ollie claims as his explanation for its collapse, if this floor would be able to withstand it.



A building did not fall on it....a piece of steel hit the face of it and it is claimed one support was hit...


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> I wonder if a  building actually fell on WTC 7, as SFC Ollie claims as his explanation for its collapse, if this floor would be able to withstand it.



This is *NOT* Building 7 and stood with no problem even though it received real damage...many, many times more damage...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if a  building actually fell on WTC 7, as SFC Ollie claims as his explanation for its collapse, if this floor would be able to withstand it.
> ...



Ah, yes, the truthtard bullshit claim that all buildings should react EXACTLY the same regardless of construction, material or circumstances.

In this case, CreativeBullshit is pretending that a nine story, steel reinforced concrete structure hit with a bomb taking out half the building is somehow comparable to a steel framed 47 floor structure that suffered eight hours of uncontested fire.  Anyone else need more evidence of how big a dumbass CreativeBullshit is?

Tell us, CB.... how much weight was there bearing down on the damaged structure of the Murrah building?  Was it comparable to the fourty floors of weight that were bearing down on the damaged supports in the WTC 7?

  Man, you stupid fucks sure do know how to lay some DISGUSTING piles of bullshit!  Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if a  building actually fell on WTC 7, as SFC Ollie claims as his explanation for its collapse, if this floor would be able to withstand it.
> ...



They'll just say that all buildings were built differently then the WTC ones, but have no viable reasons as to why only steel in Manhattan responded the way it did, while siding with a NIST report that has been proven to be very dubious, while comparing railroad tracks to the steel used in the WTC as evidence to back the farce up


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Or, you'll get a whiny little bitch named Mr. Jones who repeats what I say and pretends it doesn't mean anything.    What a fucktard!  

Hey, Jonsie!  Why is it only the steel framed section of the Madrid tower collapsed?  Is it now part of Manhattan?


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> They'll just say that all buildings were built differently then the WTC ones, but have no viable reasons as to why only steel in Manhattan responded the way it did, while siding with a NIST report that has been proven to be very dubious, while comparing railroad tracks to the steel used in the WTC as evidence to back the farce up



LOL...that's why we have this!!!

*Bermuda Triangle*

*New York Square*

*Arlington Pentagon*

*Shanksville Hexagon*

*The few places in the UNIVERSE where ALL of physics changes!!!*


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

This building totally collapsed due to fire.
CASE STUDY: THE KADER TOY FACTORY FIRE

Now what?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > They'll just say that all buildings were built differently then the WTC ones, but have no viable reasons as to why only steel in Manhattan responded the way it did, while siding with a NIST report that has been proven to be very dubious, while comparing railroad tracks to the steel used in the WTC as evidence to back the farce up
> ...



Hey CreativeBullshit.  Why is it you can't exactly state the laws of physics that were broken?  Physics is a science.  You know what that means, right?  You should be able to prove with absolute certainty which laws were broken and the scientific evidence to back it up.

Instead all we get is you bitching and moaning about how the laws were broken!    Newsflash!  Nobody is going to believe a dishonest fuck like you when you've been proven to be lying time and time again and continue to repeat completely debunked bullshit that you can't respond to.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> This building totally collapsed due to fire.
> CASE STUDY: THE KADER TOY FACTORY FIRE
> 
> Now what?



Don't go pointing out other places where truthtard physics (as opposed to real, scientific physics) don't apply!  CreativeBullshit is running out of font sizes!

Anyone ever wonder why truthtards vary their font size?  It doesn't lend their posts any additional credibility.  It just makes them look like a complete ass.


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...






THAT IS JUST SIMPLY HILARIOUS!!


BECAUSE ITS TRUE!


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

"truthtard physics"






Oh you make me laugh man


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Hey Triton.

Why did they Kader Toy Factory totally collapse? I was only fire right? I guess you'll just avoid this question also.


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Well...fess up Mr. O.J. Simpsons defense attorney...otherwise known as Patriot911...did you get some of that anthrax antidote too before the attack even happened?
> ...



Just watched the video for the first time...it gets very interesting, disturbing, and informative as it goes along...


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Why did the madrid building burn for 2 days and not collapse?

Still waiting for your explanation, in your own words, on how WTC 7 collapsed


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Why did the madrid building burn for 2 days and not collapse?
> 
> Still waiting for your explanation, in your own words, on how WTC 7 collapsed



Because only buildings capable of getting world support to move chess pieces on the worlds chessboard are capable of completely destroying itself....


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the madrid building burn for 2 days and not collapse?
> ...



Yet nobody gave a shit about WTC 3,4,5,6 or 7.  Why?  Nobody died.  You still refuse to accept the fact your entire argument is full of shit and is irrelevant.  

To prove my point, what would have happened different if WTC 7 had remained standing.....

here is a hint.  NOT A DAMN THING!


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



You bring up a good point....we just happened to lose *ALL 7 WORLD TRADE CENTERS *from just two planes.....

Hmmm....I wonder if any insurance was to be had off this?

Hmmm....I wonder if anyone just happened to up their insurance policy just before this?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Hmmm.... I wonder if you're seriously so FUCKING STUPID that you think Silverstein's LEASE had a clause where Silverstein got to keep all the money instead of rebuilding.    Man, you're so fucking stupid you don't even understand what a lease is or what it means if what you are leasing is destroyed.    Thanks for the laughs, CreativeBullshit.


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Thanks for the laughs, CreativeBullshit.



You keep thinking you are seeing bullshit...but...I hate to break the news to you...

You are seeing your own shit...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the laughs, CreativeBullshit.
> ...



Nice picture of you.  Now how about explaining how one can destroy what they've leased and still collect the insurance.  Silverstein has lost hundreds of millions since 9/11 keeping his lease with no income from tenants.  Maybe you should take an accounting class along with a physics class.  

BTW, it is pretty sad to see all you have left is petty trolling.


----------



## candycorn (May 4, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



His battalion-sized legion of sock puppets are more interesting than him; now THAT is sad.


----------



## Gamolon (May 5, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Creative,

Are you ever going to address why you got this wrong? How are we supposed to debate if you can't even get the basic structural design right?


----------



## creativedreams (May 19, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Are you ever going to give my list of facts a look and discuss them?

Here is a brief list...

The World Trade Centers underwent many months of construction renovations on the elevators and in and around the elevator shafts up to the day of 9/11

The elevator shafts are in and around all the vertical support columns

The World Trade Centers even underwent many months of construction renovations on the vertical support columns up to the day of 9/11

The company that did the construction renovations on the World Trade Centers has worked hand and hand with Controlled Demolitions Inc 

It even states on the Controlled Demolitions Inc website they do classified controlled demolitions for the U.S. government Defense Dept on sensitive projects both internationally and domestically

Controlled Demolitions Inc helped with the cleanup at ground zero as did the company that did the many months of construction renovations

The company who did the many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11 had its CEO appointed by then Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows

The weekend before the trade centers were destroyed there were complete power downs in the buildings and security was completely off.

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Centers also

There were Israeli Mossad arrested and on the News during the 9/11 time frame near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives and held in jail for months until word came from the top of the pyramid scheme to deport them

Some of the Israeli Mossad arrested near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives were proven to be active in the Israeli Military and explosive experts

Again...the company that did many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11...not to mention the complete power downs and security loss the weekend before 9/11....Israeli Mossad Military explosive experts in and around the World Trade Centers....The CEO of the construction company doing renovations on the support columns getting appointed by Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows.......starts to paint a picture how easy it would be to pull it off.

Not to mention...

it was proven the Israeli Mossad were in the U.S and among the terrorists that got on the planes....did they lure the willing terrorists on the planes to frame them? 

It was slipped into the news only a couple months before 9/11 that a Boeing plane was remote operated successfully flying it and landing it without a pilot....did they remote fly the planes into the World Trade Centers to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?....after the willing terrorists (proven to have active Israeli Mossad among them) were lured onto the planes to frame?

There was a command bunker built on the 23rd floor of World Trade Center 7 to "fight terrorism".

This floor had millions spent on it reinforcing the floors walls, windows etc basically making it a treefort within sight of the Twin Towers.

Was this floor the cockpit for remote operating the planes on 9/11?
Was this floor used to visually see the exact impact points on the Twin Towers to set the sequence for the wireless explosives?

Note: The Pentagon too was undergoing construction renovations in the area that was affected on 9/11. The Pentagon just happened to get hit in the only area of the building that was undergoing a construction renovation to reinforce it's walls for a possible attack.


I would like to add these facts to this informative 9/11 thread....

The white house staff began taking Cipro, an anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....

1 week after 9/11 we had an anthrax attack....

Soon after it began to be released to the media the anthrax had a component in it which would prove it had to of come from Iraq....

The anthrax attack one week after 9/11 would have been a link from the terrorists to "mobile weapons labs" in Iraq....

A U.S. scientist then proved the anthrax was a weaponized strain that came from a military base right here in the U.S....

A U.S. scientist then "commit suicide"....

Again.....interesting fact how the white house staff began taking Cipro, the anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....which also was about a month before the anthrax attack....

Again.....interesting fact how just before 9/11 technology was tested on Boeing planes to take over them with remote operation in the event they were hijacked....


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Again, we can't trust you so there is no reason to engage; you'll just lie again.  Until you come clean about ALL of your socks, you're just a liar.  We all shade the truths from time to time but you've created socks on (at least) three message boards I know of, denied it every time only to admit it later on.

Time to grow up.

Come clean.

PS: None of that is interesting; long debunked, totally irrelevant.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

Ah, the spammer CD re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-reposts the same, tired, old bullshit that has already been debunked and CD couldn't even begin to defend his bullshit.

What makes you think this time is going to be any different, CD?


----------



## creativedreams (May 21, 2011)

Here is some excellent informantion and more disturbing facts surrounding the 9/11 time frame...

Of all the people who died in 911 I think this was the most likely to be a target killing.

Close Informant And Friend Of Former FBI Agent John O'Neill, Killed on 9/11, Tells How FBI Higher-Ups 'Shut Him Down' Letting 9/11 Happen

"A Seattle woman who was a close informant of former FBI agent and Al Qaeda hunter John O'Neill during the crucial months prior to the 9/11, said they both provided vital information in an attempt to stop the attack but were blocked by officials in the New York and Washington bureaus every step of the way.
...
I think, as does his long time partner Valerie James, it was his direct boss, Tom Picard, who was acting on orders from higher-ups, all of them together trying to stifle John's investigation. I am not really sure why but the only conclusion I can draw is that they wanted to let 9/11 play out and John and I were getting in the way.
...
*During the month of August 2001, Parker lost contact with O'Neill, who resigned under pressure in late August, taking a cushy job handed to him on silver platter as head of security at the World Trade Center. According to Parker, O'Neill never really wanted to leave the FBI and would have preferred staying in the intelligence field for another agency, but was lured away to the WTC job over money, being offered $350,000 in comparison to his $100,000 FBI salary.*"


His Life And And Career - A Chronology Of John Oneills Life And Fbi Career | The Man Who Knew | FRONTLINE | PBS

"He hears about a job opening as head of security at the World Trade Center. It would mean a significant salary increase, but also it would mean leaving the FBI. By this point, however, O'Neill realizes his chances for a promotion were severely hurt by the briefcase incident.  In addition to career problems, entertaining foreign visitors and O'Neill's lifestyle had left him in debt. *The job at the World Trade Center would give him a chance to pay off that debt.*"


O'Neill Versus Osama

*"O'Neill kept other secrets: the overwhelming debts he'd racked up living a James Bond life on a Bureau salary..."*


John O'Neill - 9/11 Encyclopedia

"Newsday reporter Laurie Garrett quotes Jerome Hauer and his connection to O'Neill: "John O'Neill was head of the FBI's counterterrorism branch in Washington," Hauer told me privately. "He led every important investigation you can name --- the USS Cole, Tanzania, Kenya bombings. He retired three weeks ago. I helped him get the job as head of security for the World Trade Center""


Jerome Hauer - 9/11 Encyclopedia

"In August 2001, *Jerome Hauer arranged a new job for O Neill, John - the resigning chief of the FBI Terror Task Force - as head of security at the World Trade Center.* How did Hauer know that the Twin Towers would be so important? We would like to ask John O' Neill, but there is one problem: *O'Neill died in the towers on September 11th, one day after he started his job.*"


Jerome Hauer - 9/11 Encyclopedia

"On May 5th 2002, Jerome Hauer became director of the federal Office of Public Health Preparedness (OPHP), succeeding Dr. D. A. Henderson from Johns Hopkins Institute.
...
Hauer is controversial among those who are able to connect the dots between his person and shady business deals in biopharmacy since 1998. More interesting, he seems to have had prior knowledge about both so called terrorist-attacks: September 11th and Anthrax. But many private investigators claim since months, he let the attacks happen on purpose to continue his career. 
...
He started to work for the NIH under Tommy Thompson on September 10, 2001 as an adviser on national security. On September 11th, he told the White House to take Cipro, the antibiotic that works against the anthrax virus, without bothering to reveal his warning to the American nation.
...
Jerome Hauer - who is a friend of the current prime anthrax suspect, Stephen Hatfill, who was working for the military anthrax program USAMRIID at Fort Detrick and Battelle, a huge pharmacy company with many ties to the CIA.
...
In 1998, he started working at the OEM (Office for Emergency Management) in New York. In the same year, Hauer and anthrax suspect Hatfill both supported the CFR as experts in their respective fields. The Cfr is an acronym for Council on Foreign Relations, one of the most important think-tanks advising the US government, as well as many other governments abroad.
...
Disturbingly, O'Neill has never been received the same hero status in the mass media as has been accorded to the fallen New York firefighters and police officers. His death has gone without the same fanfare. For 11 months his story went untold, with two big exceptions. The two French intelligence specialists Brisard (->) and Dasquie (see: Information stratégique mondiale, économique et politique @ Intelligence Online) published an interview with O'Neill taken before his death in their book, "Bin Laden: The Forbidden Truth." And articles on O'Neill were published in the New Yorker and New York Magazine."


----------



## candycorn (May 21, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Here is some excellent informantion and more disturbing facts surrounding the 9/11 time frame...
> 
> Of all the people who died in 911 I think this was the most likely to be a target killing.
> 
> ...



Nobody cares here either Basspro/physics exists/Iron Ranger/ I'll let you fill in the rest when you attempt to act like a man and  come clean about the depth of your constant lying.  Remember, there is a 10,000 character limit for non supporters.


----------



## creativedreams (May 22, 2011)

Anyone ever going to address these facts about 9/11 time frame?



The World Trade Centers underwent many months of construction renovations on the elevators and in and around the elevator shafts up to the day of 9/11

The elevator shafts are in and around all the vertical support columns

The World Trade Centers even underwent many months of construction renovations on the vertical support columns up to the day of 9/11

The company that did the construction renovations on the World Trade Centers has worked hand and hand with Controlled Demolitions Inc 

It even states on the Controlled Demolitions Inc website they do classified controlled demolitions for the U.S. government Defense Dept on sensitive projects both internationally and domestically

Controlled Demolitions Inc helped with the cleanup at ground zero as did the company that did the many months of construction renovations

The company who did the many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11 had its CEO appointed by then Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows

The weekend before the trade centers were destroyed there were complete power downs in the buildings and security was completely off.

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Centers also

There were Israeli Mossad arrested and on the News during the 9/11 time frame near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives and held in jail for months until word came from the top of the pyramid scheme to deport them

Some of the Israeli Mossad arrested near the World Trade Centers with evidence of explosives were proven to be active in the Israeli Military and explosive experts

Again...the company that did many months of construction renovations on the World Trade Centers up to the day of 9/11...along with the complete power downs and security loss the weekend before 9/11....and Israeli Mossad Military explosive experts in and around the World Trade Centers....also The CEO of the construction company doing renovations on the support columns getting appointed by Pres Bush to the Presidents Commission on White House Fellows.......starts to paint a picture how easy it would be to pull it off.

Not to mention...

it was proven the Israeli Mossad were in the U.S and among the terrorists that got on the planes....did they lure the willing terrorists or set the terrorists into the direction to be on the planes to frame them? 

It was slipped into the news only a couple months before 9/11 that a Boeing plane was remote operated successfully flying it and landing it without a pilot. This was developed to take over passenger planes by the office of counter terrorism in the event they were hijacked....

Did they remote fly the planes into the World Trade Centers to get world support to obtain one of the most strategic squares on the worlds chessboard?....after the willing terrorists (proven to have active Israeli Mossad among them) were lured or set onto the planes to frame?

There was some type of command bunker built on the 23rd floor of World Trade Center 7 with an office for counter terrorism which was built with its floors, walls, windows etc reinforced making it some type of skybox...

This floor which had the office for counter terrorism had millions spent on it reinforcing the floors walls, windows etc basically making it a tree fort or some type of sky bunker within sight of the Twin Towers.

Was this floor the cockpit for remote operating the planes on 9/11?
Was this floor used to visually see the exact impact points on the Twin Towers to set the sequence for the wireless explosives?

Note: The Pentagon too was undergoing construction renovations in the exact area that was affected on 9/11. The Pentagon just happened to get hit in the only area of the building that was undergoing a construction renovation. The Pentagon just happened to get hit in the only area of the building completed with a project to reinforce it's walls for a possible impact.



During the 9/11 time frame the white house staff began taking Cipro, an anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....

During the 9/11 time frame we had an anthrax attack 1 week after 9/11....

Soon after the anthrax scare to influence the masses it began to be released to the media the anthrax had a component in it which would prove it had to of come from Iraq....

The anthrax attack one week after 9/11 would have been a link from the "terrorist sleeper cells" here in the U.S. to the "mobile weapons labs" in Iraq....

A U.S. scientist then proved the anthrax was a weaponized strain that came from a military base right here in the U.S....

A U.S. scientist then "commit suicide"....

Was this another attempt to influence the masses and gain world support to move chess pieces on the world's chessboard?

Again.....interesting fact how just before 9/11 the white house staff began taking Cipro, the anthrax antidote, about a month before 9/11....which also was about a month before the anthrax attack....

Again.....interesting fact how just before 9/11 technology was developed specifically to take over Boeing planes by the office of counter terrorism with remote operation in the event they were hijacked....

Again.....interesting fact how just before 9/11 there was some type of tree fort or sky bunker built on a high floor in World Trade Center Building 7 with an office for counter terrorism which had its floors, walls, windows etc reinforced


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Anyone ever going to address these facts about 9/11 time frame?


They've already been addressed numerous times.  You ran away from the response like the disgusting little bitch that you are.  I've never seen a bigger attention whore than you.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 23, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever going to address these facts about 9/11 time frame?
> ...


 What a pussy! Instead of addressing any of this posters facts, you run and hide and call HIM the attention whore!


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



  There goes fucktard Jones with the lies again.  I've already gone over these "facts" with CD.  If you had bothered to read this thread from the beginning instead of being an ignorant jackass, you would have known this.  

So tell us again why I should respond AGAIN to the same claims neither CD nor you could defend in the first place?    What a fucktard!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 23, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



I have gone over this thread, and you have not addressed his facts.
He posted many of them that you have not even bothered to touch, but you lie and said you did! Another lie from the biggest bullshitter on the USMB!


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

My bad.  Like I said.... CD spams the same bullshit time and time again.  It is hard to keep track of what thread I've responded to.  

CD getting his ass handed to him

Strangely enough, you were the very next poster.  What's your excuse for pretending I've never addressed CD's bullshit?

BTW, are you still going to pretend I lied even though I have now posted proof I addressed his so called "facts"?  Or are you going to do what you demand others do and man up to your mistake.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 25, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> My bad.  Like I said.... CD spams the same bullshit time and time again.  It is hard to keep track of what thread I've responded to.
> 
> CD getting his ass handed to him
> 
> ...



LOL, THAT is what passes for _addressing_ a posters comments in your view, saying he's a "liar, it's BS" truthtard, and moving on to the next post as if you somehow honestly or fairly addressed ANYTHING!? Yeah _real _intelligent _addressing _you did there Parrot 
Again no links from you to back up your assertions, zip, nada..Just the same old BS old worn out troll responses.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 25, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > My bad.  Like I said.... CD spams the same bullshit time and time again.  It is hard to keep track of what thread I've responded to.
> ...



CD is as totally dishonest as you are.  It isn't the first time I've debunked his shit.  If you want links on a specific point, ask.  We all know you're far too dishonest to actually look at the links.  Hell, most of your links directly refute what you're trying to say!  

It speaks volumes about your honesty, integrity and motives that all you can do is whine that I didn't post links instead of refuting the facts or posting links that refute what I post.  In other words, you're just here to troll and whine like the little **** you are.  Quite a reputation you've built for yourself as a complete jackass!

Now, do you care to refute any of the points I made, or are you just here to continue to troll and make an ass out of yourself?


----------



## creativedreams (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Interesting how patriot911 can argue propaganda for the  9/11 "official story" spoonfed to the world every day, all day...

 Most Americans are at their jobs much of the day and post a little. Is Patriot911 at his job all day posting a lot? Patriot911 is like some type of defense attorney who attempts to spin and manipulates facts out of existence in an attempt to sway the masses opinions in a propaganda campaign of some type...


----------



## Triton (Jun 1, 2011)

Patriot911 is on a personal mission to educate the people and discredit the disinformation passed along by the "Truthtards"

He is himself the real truth movement, not the 1500 engineers at A&E for 9/11 truth or the Pilots for 9/11 truth, they are nothing more than nutjob LIARS spreading propaganda


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



you have debunked nothing ...ever..you just repeat the claim you have already...every time


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Look at you fucking pathetic truthtards!  All you can do is whine about the ass kickings you've received.  If anyone had any doubts as to just how big a bunch of losers you shits are, your last posts should dispell all doubt.

BTW, eots, the fact you can't respond to my debunking of your bullshit means you've been debunked.  Get over it already!  

What a bunch of whiny little bitches!


----------



## Triton (Jun 2, 2011)

There is nothing that needs to be debunked. The "truthtards' have all been proven to be insane and hate America.


It is obvious to anyone with a functioning brain that fires can cause steel framed building to collapse. In fact, I am returning my grill for a full refund today because it is sure to collapse from the flames.


It doesn't matter if several other steel framed buildings were engulfed in raging fires for much longer periods of time than WTC 1,2, 7. Those buildings were _*different*_


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Triton said:


> There is nothing that needs to be debunked. The "truthtards' have all been proven to be insane and hate America.
> 
> 
> It is obvious to anyone with a functioning brain that fires can cause steel framed building to collapse. In fact, I am returning my grill for a full refund today because it is sure to collapse from the flames.
> ...



Spoken like the truly retarded asshole you have proven yourself to be.  Congratulations!


----------



## Triton (Jun 2, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing that needs to be debunked. The "truthtards' have all been proven to be insane and hate America.
> ...



So basically everything you claim regarding the collapse of WTC 1,2, 7 is retarded.

yes, you are right.


----------



## Patriot911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Thanks for proving you don't know how to read.  I said nothing about your claims in that post.  I said you are a retarded asshole.    Maybe next time you should have someone check your assumptions before you make a jackass out of yourself like that.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 27, 2012)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if a  building actually fell on WTC 7, as SFC Ollie claims as his explanation for its collapse, if this floor would be able to withstand it.
> ...


The reason the Murrah Building remained standing after the explosion that stripped away its outer shell is the support beams weren't softened by fire.  

I watched a PBS discussion of this factor by a group of architects and engineers, including those who designed the World Trade Center, all of whom agreed the cause of the progressively vertical collapse was the weakening of support beams in its unique ("pinstripe") design.  

I've done a quick Google search for some supportive documentation and the following is excerpted from a New York Times article:  

(Excerpt)

_Instead, the investigators tentatively conclude in nearly 500 pages of documents released Tuesday, the twin towers failed because the structural columns at the buildings' core, damaged by the impact of the airliners, buckled and shortened as the fires burned, gradually shifting more load to the tower's trademark exterior pinstripe columns. The exterior columns ultimately suffered such extraordinary stress and heat that they gave way._

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/20/nyregion/20towers.html

(Close)  

According to the chief engineering consultant to the architectural firm that designed the Towers, the inspiration for the conspiracy theories is the progressive vertical collapse which is characteristic of controlled demolitions is normal behavior of entire floors collapsing onto each other.  It is precisely the effect demolition contractors produce with the aid of precisely timed cutting charges commencing at the upper, not lower, floors.  It's called the "pancake" effect.  

When those who have watched video of controlled demolitions saw the way the Towers collapsed the association naturally followed.


----------



## eots (Aug 27, 2012)

> I watched a PBS discussion of this factor by a group of architects and engineers, including those who designed the World Trade Center, all of whom agreed the cause of the progressively vertical collapse was the weakening of support beams in its unique ("pinstripe") design.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJy7lhVK2xE]Richard Humenn P.E. - WTC Chief Electrical Design Engineer - AE911Truth.org - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fQlC2AIWrY]WTC Towers Designed to Withstand Impact of Loaded Boeing 707 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Aug 27, 2012)

> This is NOT Building 7 and stood with no problem even though it received real damage...many, many times more damage...





> I watched a PBS discussion of this factor by a group of architects and engineers, including those who designed the World Trade Center, all of whom agreed the cause of the progressively vertical collapse was the weakening of support beams in its unique ("pinstripe") design.




you are responding to a statement on building 7 with popular science disinfo about the twin towers...you have prove again and again all you know about 911 came from poular mechanics and dumbed down TV shows and that you dont even understand NISTs conclusions or how they  were reached


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 28, 2012)

Buildings 1 and 2 were of a unique design. Unique being TWO OF A KIND. I have asked Eots countless times to name another building BUILT like the Twin Towers. I never get an answer because HE KNOWS there aren't any others. And there never will be because THEY DIDN'T STAY UP!!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 28, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Buildings 1 and 2 were of a unique design. Unique being TWO OF A KIND. I have asked Eots countless times to name another building BUILT like the Twin Towers. I never get an answer because HE KNOWS there aren't any others. And there never will be because THEY DIDN'T STAY UP!!


It does not in anyway take away from the fact that steel reacts the same no matter the design of the buildings. To look at the fall of WTC 7 and not have at least a peculiar feeling about it, and wonder how the fuck it could fall down in such a short amount of time displaying many characteristics of a CD is to be a fucking idiot.
To then accept that it fell due to sporadic fires after watching other examples of real infernos in other structures is akin to being a brain dead zombie.
 NIST manipulated the data to fit a preconceived outcome, and hid their work regarding the computer simulation so it can not be analyzed for replication. These are verifiable true facts that are there if one takes the time and puts forth the effort to look.

The questions remain as to how the temps of these fires reached the levels needed to overcome the steel, at the precise points and the precise times. And why do people insist that they didn't need to be that high to melt it, only high enough to weaken it, but always leave out the mentioning of the extremely high temps in the rubble piles that existed for 3 months. You can't have it both ways. Instantaneously melting the steel would explain the rapid decents rather then weakening of it as that is more gradual of a process, and time consuming. Steel dissipates heat and is thus spread out over a large area causing the building to be weak in some areas more then others, and we can reason, causing a partial, slow collapse of the weakest afflicted parts first.
Just like you can't have the energy used in the gravity only driven collapses, also doing other "work" such as pulverizing the concrete at the same time as it is being used to bend, break, smash steel beams and columns, with the force to laterally eject tons of the mass sideways hundreds of feet away.

In reality a gravity only driven collapse should have reasonably fallen towards the weakest point, and came down in a staggered manner, taking more time during the decent as the falling mass encountered the resistance NIST said it undoubtedly would.

The 9-11 attacks happened to terrorize America and the world into supporting military conquests in the ME. The people in the Bush administration have gone on record as saying this, and when one takes the time to see what positions they were in and what roles they played before, during and after the attacks, it should at the very least give folks a reason to question it all.

We are left to deal with the fact that nothing will ever happen to bring the truth out by the people in charge of keeping it under the rug. The forces allied behind the perpetrators have influenced all the lawmakers into thinking it is political suicide to bring about a new investigation or to even suggest anything other then Al Qaeda and fires from jet fuel, and a series of mistakes and coincidences and a hatred for are freedumbs are to blame. It seems that in their view, bringing the truth about who what and why the 9-11 attacks were allowed to happen, would lead to more upheaval and problems in America then what the attacks actually have done..so they remain  about it for this reason and others probably including the fear of blackmail, or even death for them and family members. I feel that many of them who could have done something then or by now simply took some money to help convince them to stay silent too.
But all in all, 9-11 was allowed to happen with influence from people inside and outside the US and pinned on their own recruits, and it is reasoned that there is nothing anyone can do for now other then to bring awareness to the public and the world at large in hopes the criminals who plan and carry out these things will pause knowing it wont be so easy to trick all of us anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2012)

eots said:


> > This is NOT Building 7 and stood with no problem even though it received real damage...many, many times more damage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow Mikes life is so pathetic that he has to go way back into the archives and resurrect and old dead thread just to show off his ignorance about controlled demolitions and how all he does is go by disinfo by popular mechanics,how pathetic..Never mind that the murrah bld wasnt a controlled demolition. amazing how so many people here slept though junior high school science classes. agent candyass's handlers sure sent him here quickly.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 28, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Buildings 1 and 2 were of a unique design. Unique being TWO OF A KIND. I have asked Eots countless times to name another building BUILT like the Twin Towers. I never get an answer because HE KNOWS there aren't any others. And there never will be because THEY DIDN'T STAY UP!!
> ...



candyass-aka obamaerica sure never gets tired of getting his ass  handed to him on a platter.His handlers sure pay him well to keep coming back for his constant ass beatings he gets here everyday.


----------

